# Another lighting question



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance, I'm a very new Hedgie owner. Pickle's cage is in a spare bedroom downstairs as it has a separate heat control so I can keep the whole room at a nice temp. The room is a bit on the dark side though as the window is underneath our sundeck. I've read threads regarding setting a lamp on a timer from say, 7am - 7pm. Pickle is sleeping during these hours (snuggled in her blankie in her igloo) so it seems to me that she wouldn't exactly even see the lamp light. Do I really need to light her room? And if so, why?

Thank you 
/Jennifer in Canada


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

Hedgehogs are aware of light and do wake up periodically even if they do not come out throughout the day and rearrange or whatever.

The light is to keep their minds in the sense it is summer and not winter the light better allows them to believe they are in a natural environment and also deter hibernation


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

The light is still needed. It's basically there to simulate the day/night cycle so as not to screw up their circadian rhythm. If it's always dark, their nocturnal nature tells them they should be awake. Without light, there's nothing there to tell them it's time to go to sleep. I have one on a timer in my room. Even though the window faces west and gets a fair amount of sun, the light makes sure there is always ample light for him even if it's overcast.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is a really good question and I remember thinking something similar when I first got mine  I feel it's necessary to light the room. What happens is that hedgehogs can think that the days are growing shorter depending on variations in the natural lighting. Using a lamp or overhead light keeps everything consistent and helps to avoid possible hibernation attempts. Most hedgies are asleep during the day and it would seem like that don't know the lights are on but I'm convinced they do. My hedgie Sandra liner dives but can still tell the lights on, if a shadow is cast over her liner she will hiss and knows so even though it seems like under that many layers she couldn't see, I'm positive she can. My other hedgie sleeps in a covered Igloo with tons of blankets but always knows the second the lights go off even without hearing a click.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for responses! I've put a lamp in her room this morning and I'll slap a timer on it.


----------

